# Decent day in the surf.



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey all, new here... just moved back to the Houston area from Florida. I've been heavily into surf fishing for a few years now, and even though I slept in this morning I couldn't resist going out there when the surf was as flat as it was. I got down there at 9am so I am sure I missed the speckled trout by a good hour but that's ok because an ok/bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work!

Caught 2 small sand trout, and 2 decent whiting on a popping cork with live shrimp at the state park. Got them fileted up and I'm waiting to cook them tonight for dinner. 

Anyone have a good day in the surf today?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Congrats. I had to leave Galveston at 7am this morning so I didn't fish but it Hurt looking at the flat surf and heading away from it.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Just curious: Where and how do/did you surf fish in Florida. I get the impression that the only drive on beach areas are in the Pensacola or Jacksonville area and those are limited compared to the miles of drive on beaches here. Looks like in the Southwest Gulf side you need a boat to get to the outer islands and then into the surf. Thought about moving down to Venice area but do not want to give up the surf fishing.
Thanks!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Fun day for sure w/ pretty conditions. Caught some throwback specks, sandies and many bluefish at Surfside today.Caught most of the specks and sand trout later in the morning.

Went to the State Park w/ my kids last week and they wore the whiting out!


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

fultonswimmer said:


> Just curious: Where and how do/did you surf fish in Florida. I get the impression that the only drive on beach areas are in the Pensacola or Jacksonville area and those are limited compared to the miles of drive on beaches here. Looks like in the Southwest Gulf side you need a boat to get to the outer islands and then into the surf. Thought about moving down to Venice area but do not want to give up the surf fishing.
> Thanks!


Well, I lived in Tallahassee, so I would just go down to St. George Island, find a spot that had deeper/clearer water and throw out a double drop with some dead scrimps, or on my lighter stuff a spoon or lure, or if I had live bait, popping cork or a "knocker" rig with a barrel weight just above a barrel swivel with mono or fluoro leader. Sometimes I'd use the pre-made steel leaders with the glass beads.

St. George Island is very secluded and doesn't get crowded so the opportunity to catch fish and be away from people is there. I'm not sure how they do it down south or along the Atlantic coast.

Here is a pic of me walking out to the wade gut, and yes... SGI looks like this almost year round. There is no such thing as wading to the second sand bar unless you want to swim.










bbgarcia said:


> Fun day for sure w/ pretty conditions. Caught some throwback specks, sandies and many bluefish at Surfside today.Caught most of the specks and sand trout later in the morning.
> 
> Went to the State Park w/ my kids last week and they wore the whiting out!


Nice! Some people make fun of me for it, but sometimes on light tackle, I'll be just as content catching a ton of whiting as I would catching a limit of specks, reds, drum, or whatever. When you can get into a bunch of them there isn't anything more fun in my opinion.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Dinner is served!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> Well, I lived in Tallahassee, so I would just go down to St. George Island, find a spot that had deeper/clearer water and throw out a double drop with some dead scrimps, or on my lighter stuff a spoon or lure, or if I had live bait, popping cork or a "knocker" rig with a barrel weight just above a barrel swivel with mono or fluoro leader. Sometimes I'd use the pre-made steel leaders with the glass beads.
> 
> St. George Island is very secluded and doesn't get crowded so the opportunity to catch fish and be away from people is there. I'm not sure how they do it down south or along the Atlantic coast.
> 
> ...


I think St George may be our next family vacation getaway. Took em to P'cola Beach and they loved it. It spoiled them as far as the beach goes. Saw a huge hammerhead on the pier and a somebody hooked into a triple digit 
tarpon while we fished it.

Whiting are def. fun to catch and taste darn good. I have the same opinion as you about em. Thought I might catch a few today, but didn't.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Man, you guys have me thinking and missing Florida. I LOVE Texas but I could be a Texan who lives in Florida. Grew up in Hallandale, Hollywood, and West Palm Beach. Used to hook into fish I/we couldn't turn even while in elementary school. Old men would stand by and laugh at us as we got spooled by Kingfish, Bonita, big Snook and the Lord knows what else. Still amazed that my dad once cut my line after whatever I hooked into pulled us half a mile south on the intercoastal waterway. 'Balls' would have allowed his kid to at least get a chance to see what was pulling us.

I used to attach treble hooks to large red & white plastic boppers so as to hook the LARGE mullet that would hit and bust-up those bobbers back then. My buddies parents would cook those mullet!

I want to spend a week someday on Captiva and Sanibel Island. Not sure whether I'd toss large tackle from the shore or just snorkel all day and collect shells. And Isla Mirada has to be about as close to heaven as this mere mortal can imagine.....


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

FYI...... fished SS between 4 and 5 from 6PM to 8PM today. Off colored water, visibility about 12" but no weed, 4 small,small dinks and the biggest ladyfish I have ever seen. Dinks on shrimp and the lady on a croaker. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

dstoch said:


> FYI...... fished SS between 4 and 5 from 6PM to 8PM today. Off colored water, visibility about 12" but no weed, 4 small,small dinks and the biggest ladyfish I have ever seen. Dinks on shrimp and the lady on a croaker. We will see what tomorrow brings.


 How it looking ? Rolling down there and fishing from noon and going to soak some ray rings undtil a little after dusk. Wife says want fish to eat not just shark so going to box up some slimers and whiting and maybe trout..


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

bbgarcia said:


> I think St George may be our next family vacation getaway. Took em to P'cola Beach and they loved it. It spoiled them as far as the beach goes. Saw a huge hammerhead on the pier and a somebody hooked into a triple digit
> tarpon while we fished it.
> 
> Whiting are def. fun to catch and taste darn good. I have the same opinion as you about em. Thought I might catch a few today, but didn't.


When me and my wife rode out to PCB for the rally this year, that was the first time I had seen true to the name, emerald green and blue water. You could see the fish in the water when looking over the edge of the pier at pier park.

Trust me, you can't go wrong with St. George. It isn't Panama City Beach or Destin pretty, but factoring in the seclusion, and the small town coastal atmosphere, it can't be beat. You can stay and fish while the wife goes to Apalachicola and shops.  If the money wasn't here in Houston, me and my wife would still be in Tallahassee. I even had a place to hunt 15 minutes from the house! Try that in Houston!


----------

